# Isn't this Cute



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*when i looked at pictures on Google and seen this i was just amazed by the photography...this is just really CUTE and adorable i love it and they are my favorite kind or betta crowntails:-D*


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

What am I looking at? Lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Zenandra said:


> What am I looking at? Lol


oh my gosh im sorry i forgot to put in the picture again wow i would forget my head if it wasnt screwed on tight lol hold on ill get the pic:-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

he looks like such a good daddy...

heres the other


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

He looks angry in the second pic.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hehe he does look mad like he's saying "LETZ GET DEM EGGZ!"


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

He dose look mad in the second pic LOL.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yea the second pic is kinda scary but i just like the 1st one the second one isnt so cute lol


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i agree the first one is very kawaii-cute in japanese while the second one looks like hes gonna eat or attack the other beta


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Haha I love that second picture! He looks so angry or maybe Intense! He's just concentrating really hard! haha

Bettalover, I love the fish in your avatar! Is he yours?? Soooo cute!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

no but i wih he was he is so adorable isnt he hes amazing looking but i actually got this picture from a different thread that i seen but it was a link it wasnt the person that made the thread's betta but he is so cute and i think i might get him because he is on a website where you could buy bettas. and thanks for commenting on the avatar


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

very nice good luck enjoy him and take pics


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

beta novice said:


> very nice good luck enjoy him and take pics


ill try and see hes like 35 bucks hes really expensive  but i cant resist him


----------

